

Cleaning bad code - RohitS5
http://bitsquid.blogspot.se/2012/08/cleaning-bad-code.html

======
olivier1664
Good articles with good advices.

Except the "People often say that multithreading is difficult" part. In my
experience, when there is multithreading on bad code, you really have a big
problem. It is hard enought to try to understand what do this 12000 lines
"DoIt()" function; when you have to understand a "Compute()" that run in
parralle of DoIt and interract with it, it became far more complex.

